# KANSAS CITY'S "RIDE OR DIE" CRUISE '07



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

SUNDAY NOVEMBER 4TH. MEETING AT THE HOME DEPOT ON LINWOOD AND MAIN. AT NOON. THEN WE CRUISE TO ROSEDALE PARK FOR FOOD AND FUN. THE CHIEFS WILL BE ON A T.V. SMASHIN SOME FOOLS! BRAWTS WILL BE COOKED AT NO CHARGE. ITS B.Y.O.B. AND KIDS ARE WELCOME! WE'RE TRYIN TO PRINT SHIRTS FOR THE EVENT WHICH WILL BE SOLD ON THE LOW LOW. BE THERE OR DIE..................SLOWLY. :biggrin:


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

good idea ...great idea do my best to make it been trying to get a hold of you but they say you were out of town for the weekend need to ctch up on some stuff ltr!!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Oct 27 2007, 01:40 PM~9096095
> *good idea ...great idea do my best to make it been trying to get a hold of you but they say you were out of town for the weekend need to ctch up on some stuff ltr!!!!
> *


holla at me. my cell is 816 522 3498


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

I'LL BE THERE. GOT TO PAY YOU BACK FOR COMIN OUT TO MY SHOW. I'LL TRY AND GET SOME FOOLS ROUNDED UP. IF ANYONE SKATES OR RIDES BMX BRING THEM WITH YOU. ROSEDALE HAS A SKATEPARK..............


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 27 2007, 05:27 PM~9097051
> *I'LL BE THERE. GOT TO PAY YOU  BACK FOR COMIN OUT TO MY SHOW. I'LL TRY AND GET SOME FOOLS ROUNDED UP. IF ANYONE SKATES OR RIDES BMX BRING THEM WITH YOU. ROSEDALE HAS A SKATEPARK..............
> *


hell yeah! im glad youre commin! i just got a new deck too. hopefully i get some time to put it together.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

t to the t to the t


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

ONE WEEK RIDERS.....................or diers. please let me know if youre coming, so iknow how much food to get. thanks for being a peach


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

how many cars are in so far???? :dunno:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Oct 28 2007, 08:45 AM~9099553
> *how many cars are in so far????  :dunno:
> *


not sure. everyone SAYS their commin but not a hole lot of posts. most everyone does it verbaly. i would like to see it posted though, so i can have a better idea for food and shirts and crap like that. so far i know ABOUT 11- 15 or so. the street rider crew say they might come too. who knows. you comming or what?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

tiny taco terrorists


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

up


----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

Southside C. C. will be there with 5 cars, none juiced just big wheels and vogues.


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

I'LL BE THERE WITH ABOUT 3 CARS HOPE TO BRING MORE JUST WAITING FOR THEM TO GET BACK WITH ME !!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Where is Rosedale park at? Mission road and 42nd?


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 816sicko (May 25, 2006)

what up johns in the house proly bring my truck nothing special but im bringin my kid and his lowrider bike i cant get ahold of my boy with his cutty but ill keep you posted


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

WHAT UP ALL?U GUYZ GETTIN' SHIT 2-GETHER OR WHAT?''GOOD LUCK''...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside 4 life_@Oct 29 2007, 06:41 AM~9105114
> *Southside C. C. will be there with 5 cars, none juiced just big wheels and vogues.
> *


sounds good man. thanks for posting. it should be a pretty big turn out. looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 29 2007, 08:15 AM~9105428
> *I'LL BE THERE WITH ABOUT 3 CARS HOPE TO BRING MORE JUST WAITING FOR THEM TO GET BACK WITH ME !!!!
> *


hell yeah! im glad youre gonna make it! hope your homies make it too. should be a blast. p.s. did you see the photos of your ride i posted? greesorama. looked good.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 29 2007, 10:10 AM~9106034
> *Where is Rosedale park at?  Mission road and 42nd?
> *


yeah, thats the spot. if you have any questions, call me. 816 522 3498. if everyone meets up at home depot, ther will be no problem finding the park. we'll ALL move there at the same time. bring your camaras!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Oct 29 2007, 10:49 AM~9106303
> *:wave:
> *


shit. to bad you cant make it homie. dont worry ill get footage of this one too. then i send, ok? ok.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816sicko_@Oct 29 2007, 01:33 PM~9107488
> *what up johns in the house proly bring my truck nothing special but im bringin  my kid and his lowrider bike i cant get ahold of my boy with his cutty but ill keep you posted
> *


whats up john? why dont you bring that sweet ride you got posted there????? i know that mug is just nasty as hell bro. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Oct 29 2007, 01:49 PM~9107610
> *WHAT UP ALL?U GUYZ GETTIN' SHIT 2-GETHER OR WHAT?''GOOD LUCK''...
> *


and gettin it good main! you should just come out. you know it would be worth it! :biggrin:


----------



## Jesse_Pecina5 (Apr 9, 2007)

Whats up noah? you know ill be there... had to chenge out my cylinders this weekend... also maybe this weekend before sunday i might get some accumies in but not sure yet... So whats up with the El Camino you got some switches on it??


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jesse_Pecina5_@Oct 29 2007, 03:03 PM~9108217
> *Whats up noah? you know ill be there... had to chenge out my cylinders this weekend... also maybe this weekend before sunday i might get some accumies in but not sure yet... So whats up with the El Camino you got some switches on it??
> *


SHOULD BE, HOPEFULLY be done by the end of the week.??? :uh: cant wait to hit those fuckers!!! :cheesy: i dont hafta tell you. you know whats up.yo, this cruise is gonna be a hit. im pumped!!!


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

Boy, good ole Rosedale Park, back in the early days....Realistic Impressions always had thier club meetings/picnics there. Those were xome good times!! As of right now I don't have anything to cruise or I would join ya!! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Oct 29 2007, 03:48 PM~9108463
> *Boy, good ole Rosedale Park, back in the early days....Realistic Impressions always had thier club meetings/picnics there. Those were xome good times!! As of right now I don't have anything to cruise or I would join ya!!  :biggrin:
> *


come anyway. food and rides to jerk off to.....? :0 :biggrin: good times.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

REMEMBER EVERYONE, WERE MEETING AT THE HOME DEPOT AT NOON. THEN WE ROLL!


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

Here's one for Big Pimpin..... :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

Here's one for Big Pimpin!!!!!


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 29 2007, 03:51 PM~9108481
> *come anyway. food and rides to jerk off to.....? :0  :biggrin:  good times.
> *




We'll see what happens, I might try to make it out!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Oct 29 2007, 04:53 PM~9109044
> *We'll see what happens, I might try to make it out!!
> *


whats that? old american royal lowrider show?????


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

HEY NOAH, I GOT SOME CHARCOAL LEFTOVER FROM HOPTOBERFEST, LIKE 3 OR 4 BAGS. I'LL BRING THEM IF YOU DON'T ALREADY HAVE SOME.


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 29 2007, 05:11 PM~9109185
> *whats that? old american royal lowrider show?????
> *



Yeah, I have tons of those old pics!! Just thought i'd take Pimpin down memory lane.....


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 29 2007, 05:18 PM~9109241
> *HEY NOAH, I GOT SOME CHARCOAL LEFTOVER FROM HOPTOBERFEST, LIKE 3 OR 4 BAGS. I'LL BRING THEM IF YOU DON'T ALREADY HAVE SOME.
> *


yeah, that would be the shit!!!!!! thanks alot! wile were at the costco, im gonna get food then. we can probably get more ther too. thanks .


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 29 2007, 07:22 PM~9109272
> *yeah, that would be the shit!!!!!! thanks alot! wile were at the costco, im gonna get food then. we can probably get more ther too. thanks .
> *


SHOULD BE ENOUGH. WE USED 3 BAGS AND COOKED 100 HAMBURGERS,200 HOT DOGS, AND 80 BRAWTS. I'LL BRING LIGHTER FLUID TOO.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 29 2007, 05:26 PM~9109293
> *SHOULD BE ENOUGH. WE USED 3 BAGS AND COOKED 100 HAMBURGERS,200 HOT DOGS, AND 80 BRAWTS. I'LL BRING LIGHTER FLUID TOO.
> *


YOURE THEE MAN............man! i appreciate it. cant wait, should be really fun!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Oct 29 2007, 05:19 PM~9109244
> *Yeah, I have tons of those old pics!! Just thought i'd take Pimpin down memory lane.....
> *


you should post some more of those. id love too see them. man, that was a LONG time ago.


----------



## Jesse_Pecina5 (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 29 2007, 05:53 PM~9108505
> *REMEMBER EVERYONE,  WERE MEETING AT THE HOME DEPOT AT NOON. THEN WE ROLL!
> *


Hey noah are we leaving for the cruise at noon or everyone suppose to start meeting and start gathering at noon?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jesse_Pecina5_@Oct 29 2007, 08:56 PM~9110957
> *Hey noah are we leaving for the cruise at noon or everyone suppose to start meeting and start gathering at noon?
> *


we should meet at noon. the game starts at noon, so i figure everyone will want to leave quickly. which is a good thing. less bullshitin around in the parking lot and more rollin. do you think we should do it earlier? if so , everyone should post it now! i wouldnt mind 11o am and roll at noon. but its been posted at noon for over a week. and fools are probably gonna be hung-over from their wild saterday night...? whats up?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Oct 29 2007, 06:52 PM~9109035
> *Here's one for Big Pimpin!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Now thats gangsta!!! Clacking the bumper. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

more? post them muggggz.


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 29 2007, 02:34 PM~9107949
> *hell yeah! im glad youre gonna make it! hope your homies make it too. should be a blast. p.s. did you see the photos of your  ride i posted? greesorama. looked good.
> *


HELL YEAH  I WOULDN'T MISS IT FOR THE WORLD!!!! FREE FOOD, SEEING CARS, TALKING TO FRIENDS :cheesy: WHAT ELSE IS THERE TO DO   P.S THOSE WHERE SOME COOL ASS PIC I DIDN'T SEE YOU THERE WAS YOU WITH ZACH I DIDN'T SEE YOUR CAR! WHAT A DUSTY PLACE TO HAVE CAR SHOW BUT A BIG TRUN OUT !! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 30 2007, 11:37 AM~9114561
> *HELL YEAH   I WOULDN'T MISS IT FOR THE WORLD!!!! FREE FOOD, SEEING CARS, TALKING TO FRIENDS  :cheesy: WHAT ELSE IS THERE TO DO     P.S THOSE WHERE SOME COOL ASS PIC I DIDN'T SEE YOU THERE WAS YOU WITH ZACH I DIDN'T SEE YOUR CAR! WHAT A DUSTY PLACE TO HAVE CAR SHOW BUT A BIG TRUN OUT !! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


naw, car was gettin the paint done. LESS THAN ONE WEEK!! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 30 2007, 11:37 AM~9114561
> *HELL YEAH   I WOULDN'T MISS IT FOR THE WORLD!!!! FREE FOOD, SEEING CARS, TALKING TO FRIENDS  :cheesy: WHAT ELSE IS THERE TO DO     P.S THOSE WHERE SOME COOL ASS PIC I DIDN'T SEE YOU THERE WAS YOU WITH ZACH I DIDN'T SEE YOUR CAR! WHAT A DUSTY PLACE TO HAVE CAR SHOW BUT A BIG TRUN OUT !! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


naw, car was gettin the paint done. LESS THAN ONE WEEK!! :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Oct 29 2007, 06:19 PM~9109244
> *Yeah, I have tons of those old pics!! Just thought i'd take Pimpin down memory lane.....
> *


dan I know u got some pics of my old shit from back in them days 
did u hear bout the old cuuty is now in wichata no longer in springfeild


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

Here's a few more......


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 30 2007, 03:55 PM~9116356
> *dan I know u got some pics of my old shit from back in them days
> did u hear bout the old cuuty is now in wichata no longer in springfeild
> *



No shit!! They was kinda interested in it when I was sellin it. Just hope someone does something with it or let KC have it back so we can put it on the bumper again!! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

cool photos. those were the good ol' days! the joker, loco 64...what happend to k.c.? hope we get some real shit goin on agin. hoptober fest is an awesome start!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

topper


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

Yeah, I still have my show Cutty....but I am looking to find me another street cruiser. This way maybe I can join ya!!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Oct 30 2007, 08:19 PM~9118100
> *Yeah, I still have my show Cutty....but I am looking to find me another street cruiser. This way maybe I can join ya!!
> *


About time, the DOT isn't doing to well in lowriders. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Oct 30 2007, 06:20 PM~9116601
> *Here's a few more......
> 
> 
> ...


Damn.....LA Riders---monte hopper And dancer, that car put it down......and there is DJ on the trunk!


I still got LA riders shirts hanging in my shop too. :worship:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

sup iceberg? you commin or wha???


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 31 2007, 04:32 AM~9119616
> *sup iceberg? you commin or wha???
> *


i would love to but the chances are bleak 
i get outta work about 2pm .. kc is 3 hours away .. stl is about 45 mins 

hmmm?? 

you better get some pics thou !


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 30 2007, 10:45 PM~9119686
> *i would love to but the chances are bleak
> i get outta work about 2pm .. kc is 3 hours away .. stl is about 45 mins
> 
> ...


stl it is. i thought you were in k.c. enjoy ill get flicks for sure. post some of yours.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

just as a reminder to all, saterday is daylight savings time. the clocks go back an hour. so if you fuck up and dont do so, noon will be 1 on your clocks  ihope i got this right.? :uh:  ill make sure and keep you all posted.


----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

Actually daylight savings time isn't unti 11/4 which is sunday morning 12:00am. So it will still be 12:00 pm on saturday and not 1:00pm. Just thought I would clear this up so everyone is not late.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside 4 life_@Oct 31 2007, 11:30 AM~9123324
> *Actually daylight savings time isn't unti 11/4 which is sunday morning 12:00am. So it will still be 12:00 pm on saturday and not 1:00pm. Just thought I would clear this up so everyone is not late.
> *


thanks. wasnt totaly sure.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside 4 life_@Oct 31 2007, 01:30 PM~9123324
> *Actually daylight savings time isn't unti 11/4 which is sunday morning 12:00am. So it will still be 12:00 pm on saturday and not 1:00pm. Just thought I would clear this up so everyone is not late.
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 31 2007, 01:20 PM~9124223
> *
> 
> *


yeah, but the show is on sunday. so now what? it actually will be 1 o clock if people dont remember to change the clocks.


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

hey noah jus 2 let u know im not going to make it to home depot but ill be at rosedale later on !!


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

big pimpin do you think that thing will fit in the bed of my truck so i can come and get that deal from ya :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 30 2007, 05:55 PM~9116356
> *dan I know u got some pics of my old shit from back in them days
> did u hear bout the old cuuty is now in wichata no longer in springfeild
> *


Shit the engine looked better since it left Springfield too..No more of that braided hoses in that bitch..Chrome Cool Flex..ANd dont worry the orange lincoln is on its way back to the midwest tomorrow.. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Oct 31 2007, 08:12 PM~9126591
> *Shit the engine looked better since it left Springfield too..No more of that braided hoses in that bitch..Chrome Cool Flex..ANd dont worry the orange lincoln is on its way back to the midwest tomorrow.. :0  :biggrin:
> *


post some pics of the cutty and I am glad to here the linc is on its way back


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Oct 31 2007, 06:50 PM~9126456
> *hey noah jus 2 let u know im not going to make it to home depot but ill be at rosedale later on !!
> *


cool. see you there. you bringin your car?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 31 2007, 03:58 PM~9125456
> *yeah, but the show is on sunday. so now what? it actually will be 1 o clock if people dont remember to change the clocks.
> *


RIGHT???? :uh:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 31 2007, 09:03 PM~9126533
> *big pimpin do you think that thing will fit in the bed of my truck so i can come and get that deal from ya  :biggrin:
> *



No problem...I'll chop it up into four pieces for ya! :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i dont know how old this pic is but the baby blue coupe used to be right around the corner from me when i ws a little kid , i remember watching himm hit the switches....damn that was a bad ride........


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

SHOOOOOO. the first time i saw that baby blue caddy, i was 13 and im 27 now. that show was a long ass time ago. i loved those shows!!! is that caddy still alive?


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 31 2007, 10:27 PM~9127030
> *post some pics of the cutty and I am glad to here the linc is on its way back
> *


Its in the driveway right now!! :biggrin: SHit the rate I am going I will buy all of KC cars..


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Nov 1 2007, 04:15 PM~9132454
> *Its in the driveway right now!! :biggrin:  SHit the rate I am going I will buy all of KC cars..
> *



:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: Its getting closer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




And whats with the signature!??!??! :roflmao:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Oct 28 2007, 08:45 AM~9099553
> *how many cars are in so far????  :dunno:
> *


AGOUT 25 :cheesy:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

ITS GONNA BE A LONG CRUISE AND TRAFFIC STOPPING :0


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

IM THINKING ABOUT MAKIN IT A ROLLIN SHOW 

COUPLES CHOICE 
BEST BOMB 

BEST LO LOW

BEST CCARAVAN CAR( HIRRIN SWITCHES THREE WHEELIN BLOCKIN TRAFFIC AND KEEPIN THE FLOW OF TRAFFIC GOING 4 THE WEDDING :biggrin: 

PARTICIPATION 

TURN THIS SHIT OUT!!1


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

Heres a few more, the pictures were from the Realistic Impressions Car Club Days. Mid 90's. The guy that owned the Blue Caddy was in our club. He is pictured below on stage receiving a trophy for that car.


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

Sorry.....wrong set of pictures went back in.


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Oct 31 2007, 07:12 PM~9126591
> *Shit the engine looked better since it left Springfield too..No more of that braided hoses in that bitch..Chrome Cool Flex..ANd dont worry the orange lincoln is on its way back to the midwest tomorrow.. :0  :biggrin:
> *



fuck the engine, just get the car back on the bumper. Regardless of how it may have looked, it was the highest single in KC when I owned it. Thanks to Jamie and Down IV Life and don't forget about Cutman, cause he's got some history with this car too!!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Nov 1 2007, 07:33 PM~9134354
> *fuck the engine, just get the car back on the bumper. Regardless of how it may have looked, it was the highest single in KC when I owned it. Thanks to Jamie and Down IV Life and don't forget about Cutman, cause he's got some history with this car too!!
> *


Yeah what he said, back on the bumper. :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

I have recently been talking to the original president of Realistic Impressions and we are currently talking to a few other members to see what they might think about putting it int he streets once again. So you never know......


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Nov 1 2007, 08:33 PM~9134354
> *fuck the engine, just get the car back on the bumper. Regardless of how it may have looked, it was the highest single in KC when I owned it. Thanks to Jamie and Down IV Life and don't forget about Cutman, cause he's got some history with this car too!!
> *


Fuck the engine??? that shit has to be able to drive..When I got it from you the fan wasnt even hooked up...And believe me the cutlass was and still is on the bumper just talk to Purple Haze..


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

When I got the car back, I never intended on it to be a street cruiser. Just the highest single out and to hit whatever shows I could in the short time I had it. But believe me to get it to where it was, there was a lot of work that went on. Hell when we were in the Lou, gas hopping it, I thought Jamie was going to kill me!! I ain't never been on a ride like that. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Nov 1 2007, 07:52 PM~9134485
> *When I got the car back, I never intended on it to be a street cruiser. Just the highest single out and to hit whatever shows I could in the short time I had it. But believe me to get it to where it was, there was a lot of work that went on. Hell when we were in the Lou, gas hopping it, I thought Jamie was going to kill me!! I ain't never been on a ride like that.  :biggrin:
> *


Most fun you ever had in that car. :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 1 2007, 06:56 PM~9134507
> *Most fun you ever had in that car. :biggrin:
> *


yes sir


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

Shit the motor was very strong and reliable!! And fast too.I will miss that the most..


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Nov 1 2007, 08:00 PM~9134529
> *Shit the motor was very strong and reliable!! And fast too.I will miss that the most..
> *


62" 327 Chevy. :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Nov 1 2007, 07:00 PM~9134529
> *Shit the motor was very strong and reliable!! And fast too.I will miss that the most..
> *


wheres the car at?????????


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Nov 1 2007, 08:06 PM~9134568
> *wheres the car at?????????
> *


Wichita. :biggrin:


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

Is Ghetto dreams still on the trunk ?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Nov 1 2007, 09:05 PM~9134987
> *Is Ghetto dreams still on the trunk ?
> *


I think so. :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Nov 1 2007, 09:05 PM~9134987
> *Is Ghetto dreams still on the trunk ?
> *


it was when 10 dubb had it but when kc rider got it he put another one on it


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 1 2007, 07:56 PM~9134507
> *Most fun you ever had in that car. :biggrin:
> *


the most fun i ever had in that car was when we were down at the blvd that night then we left and went to dans house and played b ball till like 3 in the morn


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Nov 1 2007, 09:11 PM~9135033
> *it was when 10 dubb had it but when kc rider got it he put another one on it
> *


I forgot he did that, shit i think i helped. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 1 2007, 08:01 PM~9134535
> *62" 327 Chevy. :biggrin:
> *


i paid 500 for that 327 :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

boy i got allot of pics of that car all the ones when i had it torn apart doing the frame the fire wall and then putting in that motor 

that was one of the first few colord wheel cars in the city


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Nov 1 2007, 09:18 PM~9135102
> *boy i got allot of pics of that car all the ones when i had it torn apart doing the frame the fire wall and then putting in that motor
> 
> that was one of the first few colord wheel cars in the city
> *


They were still ugly. :biggrin:


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

runner


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 1 2007, 10:19 PM~9135112
> *They were still ugly. :biggrin:
> *


they look better on the red and white cutles


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 1 2007, 09:19 PM~9135112
> *They were still ugly. :biggrin:
> *


fucker you shawn justin and dan had to talk me into doing it that nug was the tightest


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Nov 1 2007, 10:24 PM~9135171
> *fucker you shawn justin and dan had to talk me into doing it that nug was the tightest
> *


get baby blue ones for the 79


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Nov 1 2007, 09:24 PM~9135171
> *fucker you shawn justin and dan had to talk me into doing it that nug was the tightest
> *


I had nothing to do with it. :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Nov 1 2007, 09:28 PM~9135211
> *get baby blue ones for the 79
> *


probly will im gonna get some gold backs for the monte though


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Nov 1 2007, 09:53 PM~9135477
> *probly will im gonna get some gold backs for the monte though
> *


As long as they are 13's. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i hear there is a huge frisbie gathering at rosedale on sun.???? if we all meet up at the home depot we can figure out an alternative place to stroll, IF even needed. what do yall think????


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Nov 1 2007, 06:42 PM~9134417
> *I have recently been talking to the original president of Realistic Impressions and we are currently talking to a few other members to see what they might think about putting it int he streets once again. So you never know......
> *


there was a guy on my block in that club , he had a hydraulic shop in 12th street back in like 96, he had a killer start on a 78 monte , never did get to see it finished, dave was his name i believe.......


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 1 2007, 11:19 PM~9136614
> *there was a guy on my block in that club , he had a hydraulic shop in 12th street back in like 96, he had a killer start on a 78 monte , never did get to see it finished, dave was his name i believe.......
> *



Yeah he was in Realistic Impressions and that is him dancing that black monte a couple pages back. He's got the Realistic Impressions shirt on. Several of our club members lived right over near that area where he was trying to put the shop together at.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 1 2007, 11:19 PM~9136614
> *there was a guy on my block in that club , he had a hydraulic shop in 12th street back in like 96, he had a killer start on a 78 monte , never did get to see it finished, dave was his name i believe.......
> *


yo, i used to work at that shop when i was about 14. you talkin bout the spot on mc gee right??? i painted the front window of that place with some wack-ass 64 impala. dave. he was a cool motha fucka. he would let me drive fools sick rides from the front to the back of the building. my dreams came true...........I WAS 14!!! :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 1 2007, 09:50 PM~9135954
> *i hear there is a huge frisbie gathering at rosedale on sun.???? if we all meet up at the home depot we can figure out an alternative place to stroll, IF even needed. what do yall think????
> *


if its an issue at rosedale, we can continue the cruise to loose park. there is plenty of parking and a pavilllion to eat in and chill. ALSO, I GOT THE SHIRTS PRINTED TONIGHT. TIGHT THEN A MUG!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Nov 1 2007, 10:15 PM~9135071
> *i paid 500 for that 327  :biggrin:
> *


Go get it back...I'll give you 600!! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

to the top


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Count me in...I will be there!!!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Nov 1 2007, 10:53 PM~9135477
> *probly will im gonna get some gold backs for the monte though
> *


22 inch gold backs for sale brand new. 1500. check em out on my avatar.


anyone. got a 100 dollar finder fee if you can find a buyer


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

that would be a sight to see, buncha lows hittin switches ridin through the plaza upto loose park!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Batteries are on the chargers!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

hey noah lets get the times right, it is daylight savings time this weekend. i got the cameras charging. it looks like we are going to have a good turn out. i'll try and route out a good cruise route. i seen they are having a disc golf tournement at rosedale. parking at loose park is usually scarce on nice days, i'll scout out another backup park just in case.

home depot at noon still.????????????????


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 2 2007, 01:26 PM~9140335
> *hey noah lets get the times right, it is daylight savings time this weekend. i got the cameras charging. it looks like we are going to have a good turn out. i'll try and route out a good cruise route. i seen they are having a disc golf tournement at rosedale. parking at loose park is usually scarce on nice days, i'll scout out another backup park just in case.
> 
> home depot at noon still.????????????????
> *


noon is the time. i might try to get there a little early just to try and film everyone come in. give me any ideas on where to cruise to. i would really like to cook out if possible.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

generator, t.v., food pick-up, video camara, grill, coal, lighter fluid, sickass t shirts for the cruise...CHECK! car..........? :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Nov 1 2007, 11:34 PM~9136711
> *Yeah he was in Realistic Impressions and that is him dancing that black monte a couple pages back. He's got the Realistic Impressions shirt on. Several of our club members lived right over near that area where he was trying to put the shop together at.
> *


YEAH DUDE WAS COOL , LAST I HEARD HE WAS IN in arkansas, am i welcome to bring my stocker to the gathering? :0 it would be cool to see that club back up and going.....


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 2 2007, 02:44 PM~9140490
> *YEAH DUDE WAS COOL , LAST I HEARD HE WAS IN in arkansas, am i welcome to bring my stocker to the gathering? :0  it would be cool to see that club back up and going.....
> *


I seen dave a couple months ago and he is back in kc we started a club up back when I had my silver cutty called Ridaz had about ten to 15 people in it and it just fell apart but the interior in monte was sick as fuck had like 1000 mirrors in or some shit thats back when that shit was tight yo ghetto dreams (my brother in law ) had dave put the setup on the 66 when he had his shop on 12th st back in 99 or 2000 :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Nov 2 2007, 02:15 PM~9140637
> *I seen dave a couple months ago and he is back in kc we started a club up back when I had my silver cutty called Ridaz had about ten to 15 people in it and it just fell apart but the interior in monte was sick as fuck had like 1000 mirrors in or some shit thats back when that shit was tight yo ghetto dreams (my brother in law ) had dave put the setup on the 66 when he had his shop on 12th st back in 99 or 2000 :cheesy:
> *


i remember ridaz , i had the bike with the impala painted on the side..... i used to go to the meetings at big burger on the ave.....


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Dave was on LIL for a minute a couple years ago. I was out in Independence rolling the mercury on switches and he rolled up next to me....I thought I saw a ghost!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 2 2007, 01:26 PM~9140335
> *hey noah lets get the times right, it is daylight savings time this weekend. i got the cameras charging. it looks like we are going to have a good turn out. i'll try and route out a good cruise route. i seen they are having a disc golf tournement at rosedale. parking at loose park is usually scarce on nice days, i'll scout out another backup park just in case.
> 
> home depot at noon still.????????????????
> *


youre still gonna bring coal and fluid right??? i have a big grill we could bring, i would just need to have someone to roll with it in my truck. areyou gonna drive your truck? jus want to know when you show up so we can chat.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Nov 1 2007, 07:46 PM~9134438
> *Fuck the engine??? that shit has to be able to drive..When I got it from you the fan wasnt even hooked up...And believe me the cutlass was and still is on the bumper just talk to Purple Haze..
> *


just look at my avitar it on the bumper back in the day :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

sorry I wont be making it  because ill be at that cheifs game tailgating it up at 8 am :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

everybody be safe I know im missing out on a good ass time


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Nov 2 2007, 03:20 PM~9141091
> *everybody be safe I know im missing out on a good ass time
> *


we will and YOU ARE!!!!! :uh: :0


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 2 2007, 04:43 PM~9140858
> *youre still gonna bring coal and fluid right??? i have a big grill we could bring, i would just need to have someone to roll with it in my truck. areyou gonna drive your truck? jus want to know when you show up so we can chat.
> *


yeah i got charcoal, lighter fluid, foil. i even got one of those regular round webbers.

i have an idea were to bbq. you know the old park were the scout is. they took out the parking lot and put in tennis courts and a skatepark. right across from penn valley c.c. skaters there are cool and there is enough parking for everyone. all we have to do is run the **** out of there, but that wont be to hard.ha ha.

give me a call and we can set it up. 816-769-6428(BOONE)


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Nov 2 2007, 05:16 PM~9141070
> *just look at my avitar it on the bumper back in the day  :biggrin:
> *


Thats my favorite pic of the cutty...And jamie your crazy the cutlass looked better on the red rims...The car doesnt look right without them.. :biggrin:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

MAN WHOS GOT VIDEO FOOTAGE OF THIS... SOMEBODY COME FORWARD.. ILL SEND SOME FRE DVDS FOR EXCHANGE OF SOME FOOTAGE.....


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

THIS JUST IN..........WE ARE MOVING THE PARK LOCATION TO THE SKATE PARK BY LIBERTY MEMORIAL. BETWEEN SOUTHWEST TRFY. AND BRODWAY. ANY QUESTIONS??????? HOLLA.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

ALSO, a good idea was brought up. anyone with photo albums documenting any local lowrider meets, shows, cruises, hops, whatever, bring them. im sure many people would love to see and share. :cheesy: ........... this is a pretty gay face i always avoid.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

the park location is at 31st and southwest trafficway. its were the old "scout" statue was at, right by penn valley community college. its on 31st in between soutwest and broadway. there is a big white building right in front.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 2 2007, 06:39 PM~9141747
> *ALSO, a good idea was brought up. anyone with photo albums documenting any local lowrider meets, shows, cruises, hops, whatever, bring them. im sure many people would love to see and share. :cheesy: ........... this is a pretty gay face i always avoid.
> *


double that everyone. bring old pictures from back in the day. if you got photo albums of old rides bring em. especially if you got pics of that sweet ass malibu wagon on triple gold 13s that used to run around K.C. back in the early 90s. :roflmao:


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

anyone know what route your gonna cruise? from home depot to that park at 31st n sw trfcway isnt that long of a drive. :dunno:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Nov 2 2007, 06:52 PM~9141875
> *anyone know what route your gonna cruise? from home depot to that park at 31st n sw trfcway isnt that long of a drive.  :dunno:
> *


probably roll down through the plaza, wesport, downtown. want to roll through the scenic areas so we can get video footage.


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Nov 2 2007, 04:17 PM~9141612
> *Thats my favorite pic of the cutty...And jamie your crazy the cutlass looked better on the red rims...The car doesnt look right without them.. :biggrin:
> *


I liked the chome thats why I put them on


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 2 2007, 06:57 PM~9141917
> *probably roll down through the plaza, wesport, downtown. want to roll through the scenic areas so we can get video footage.
> *


sounds tight! 
I still dont know if im gonna make it... my car is a pos compared to alot of other kc cars that are gonna be there.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

zach lovely and i printed up some sweet shirts for this event. they'll be 10 bucks. you WILL want one. hell, you might want two. food will be provided.....brawts and whatnot, wiff bunz. b.y.o.b. and dont forget chairs. p.s. leave the bullshit at home. thanks.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

zach lovely and i printed up some sweet shirts for this event. they'll be 10 bucks. you WILL want one. hell, you might want two. food will be provided.....brawts and whatnot, wiff bunz. b.y.o.b. and dont forget chairs. p.s. leave the bullshit at home. thanks.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Nov 2 2007, 07:03 PM~9141979
> *sounds tight!
> I still dont know if im gonna make it... my car is a pos compared to alot of other kc cars that are gonna be there.
> *


dude dont even worry about it, thats why we are doin this for. tryin to get everyone motivated to build up. this will be a chance to make some connections so you can get it up to that level. not everyone is rollin that tight.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Nov 2 2007, 05:03 PM~9141979
> *sounds tight!
> I still dont know if im gonna make it... my car is a pos compared to alot of other kc cars that are gonna be there.
> *


noone has the best car. half of this is about the cars, the other half is about hooking up the people who share the same intrest in these kinds of cars. and you being there is what helps make this a successful cruise. :biggrin: so be there!!


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

SICK.


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Nov 2 2007, 07:30 PM~9142233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn its been a long time since i seen that louvered monte SS. anyone do louvers anymore. haven't seen any in a while.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

What year is the pic with Wrapped with Envy??I think the last time I saw it was in 99 in chicago..


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

THE FRONT







THE BACK. ITS WAVY CAUSE THIS IS A PHOTO OF THE SHIRT.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Nov 2 2007, 07:36 PM~9142282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Nov 2 2007, 05:43 PM~9142326
> *What year is the pic with Wrapped with Envy??I think the last time I saw it was in 99 in chicago..
> *



95


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 2 2007, 07:44 PM~9142334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :thumbsup: 

sign me up for an xl and a xxl


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 2 2007, 05:46 PM~9142348
> *oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :thumbsup:
> 
> sign me up for an xl and a xxl
> *


CONSIDER YOURSELF SIGNED!


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 2 2007, 03:30 PM~9140748
> *i remember ridaz  , i had the bike with the impala painted on the side..... i used to go to the meetings at big burger on the ave.....
> *


small as world i was the bid white dude with the bald head i remember you


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

Id buy a xxl :thumbsup: nice


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

those shirts are reason enough for people to show up. i guess we will know who wasn't there, they'll be the ones tryin to buy mine off me.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Nov 2 2007, 05:17 PM~9141612
> *Thats my favorite pic of the cutty...And jamie your crazy the cutlass looked better on the red rims...The car doesnt look right without them.. :biggrin:
> *


 does look better on the red rims


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Nov 2 2007, 05:50 PM~9142372
> *Id buy a xxl :thumbsup: nice
> *


I GOT RED ON BLACK, AND RED ON WHITE WITH BLACK LETTERING. I GOTTA COUPLE RUG SIZED SHIRTS TOO FOR ALL THE "GANGSTA NIGHTY" WEARERS. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 2 2007, 06:51 PM~9142378
> *those shirts are reason enough for people to show up. i guess we will know who wasn't there, they'll be the ones tryin to buy mine off me.
> *


i buy one if i came but my wife would probably give it awat :roflmao:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 2 2007, 05:51 PM~9142378
> *those shirts are reason enough for people to show up. i guess we will know who wasn't there, they'll be the ones tryin to buy mine off me.
> *


THANKS. I DREW THEM YESTERDAY, AND PRINTED THEM LASTNIGHT TILL 3AM


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Nov 2 2007, 05:52 PM~9142384
> *does look better on the red rims
> *


I miss hittin truman rd on friday nights  oh chromes better  :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

damn that was back in the day i know people got more ive got a bunch of old ones but their already at my new house


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Nov 2 2007, 05:55 PM~9142413
> *i buy one if i came but my wife would probably give it awat :roflmao:
> *


ILL HOOK YOU UP MAN. CONSIDER IT A TRADE. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Nov 2 2007, 06:57 PM~9142430
> *I miss hittin truman rd on friday nights   oh chromes better   :biggrin:
> *


i miss the blvd and truman rd got some good memories of them times 

i have noticed allot more juiced cars over here in my neighberhood in the last couple of months. i think kc could be comming back with one hell of a lowrider community that shit would be tight ill try to talk to these younger kids and get them on lil


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

i will have somthing to roll soon :0


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

coo.. i'll prob be there then! whats up on the sizes of the shirts... i need a 3x.. not everybodys skinny :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Nov 2 2007, 07:45 PM~9142806
> *coo.. i'll prob be there then! whats up on the sizes of the shirts... i need a 3x.. not everybodys skinny  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what part of the city do you stay at


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Nov 2 2007, 08:47 PM~9142827
> *what part of the city do you stay at
> *


right now i stay in spendependence.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 2 2007, 09:24 PM~9143407
> *TTT
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=371657


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Nov 2 2007, 06:45 PM~9142806
> *coo.. i'll prob be there then! whats up on the sizes of the shirts... i need a 3x.. not everybodys skinny  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD. i know i got alot of 2x and got a few of 3x. well get you straight.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Nov 2 2007, 06:45 PM~9142806
> *coo.. i'll prob be there then! whats up on the sizes of the shirts... i need a 3x.. not everybodys skinny  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD. i know i got alot of 2x and got a few of 3x. well get you straight.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 2 2007, 10:32 PM~9144130
> *GOOD. i know i got alot of 2x and got a few of 3x. well get you straight.
> *


dont know why that happend


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

TIPPY TOP


----------



## Jesse_Pecina5 (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 2 2007, 07:55 PM~9142406
> *I GOT RED ON BLACK, AND RED ON WHITE WITH BLACK LETTERING. I GOTTA COUPLE RUG SIZED SHIRTS TOO FOR ALL THE "GANGSTA NIGHTY" WEARERS. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey noah whats the deal on them shirts lookin good whats the price tag??? And whats the biggest size lol imma big boy... But anyways its early gotta get some power balls put on 2day for 2morrow... so hopefully they get donw so i can roll as well..


----------



## 816sicko (May 25, 2006)

those shirts are the shit noah iwant one got any kids sizes


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816sicko_@Nov 3 2007, 08:39 AM~9145379
> *those shirts are the shit noah iwant one got any kids sizes
> *


thanks man. i didnt make any kids shirts, sorry. but maybe they like that big style too. are you comming? were changing parks. so call me up if you got any questions.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jesse_Pecina5_@Nov 3 2007, 08:04 AM~9145281
> *hey noah whats the deal on them shirts lookin good whats the price tag??? And whats the biggest size lol imma big boy... But anyways its early gotta get some power balls put on 2day for 2morrow... so hopefully they get donw so i can roll as well..
> *


 i dont have those shirts with me, sorry. but you should try and make it out anyway. 10 bucks a pop.


----------



## Jesse_Pecina5 (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 3 2007, 12:50 PM~9145888
> *i dont have those shirts with me, sorry. but you should try and make it out anyway. 10 bucks a pop.
> *


what the biggest size 3XL?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jesse_Pecina5_@Nov 3 2007, 11:29 AM~9146089
> *what the biggest size 3XL?
> *


yeah.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Nov 2 2007, 05:30 PM~9142233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i got footage of this show. pretty much all the cars. no hopping though.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 2 2007, 05:44 PM~9142334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

THE CRUISE IS NO LONGER GOING TO ROSEDALE PARK!!!!!!!!! WE ARE MOVING IT TO THE SKATE PARK ON 31ST STREET. BETWEEN SOUTHWEST TRFY AND BROADWAY. BEHIND THE BIG WHITE BUILDING. CALL ME IF YOU NEED HELP............................816 522 3498


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

YOU KNOW ITS FUNNY LOOKIN AT ALL THESE OLD PICS AND IT HAS ME THINKIN ABOUT ALL THE SHIT TALKIN THAT GOES ON ABOUT TRUE LOWRIDERS AND IMPORTS. PEOPLE TALK SMACK ABOUT RICE BURNERS AND TRUCKS NOT BEING LOWRIDERS BUT THOSE WERE BIG CLASSES IN THE LRM CIRCUIT IN THE LATE 80S AND EARLY 90S. SOME OF THE MOST RESPECTED CLUBS AND BUILDERS HAD IMPORTS AND TRUCKS AND WERE SHOWSTOPPERS. CHROMED OUT 4 CYLINDERS, SCISSORBEDS, ETC. HELL ALOT OF THOSE IMPORTS WERE MORE TRICKED OUT THAN SOME OF THESE NEW RIDES OUT TODAY


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

SUP ZACH. IT ON FOOL. YOU GONNA BRING ME THE REST OF THOSE SHIRTS TOMORROW?


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

noah, you at the shop or what??? i will bring 'em through...


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

WISH I COULD BRING THIS ONE...
<center>










</center>
BEEN MISSING FOR ABOUT A YEAR NOW...
<center>










</center>


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

HUH...GUESS I CANT POST FLIX YET. SOMEBODY COPY THAT AND POST IT UP!!!


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

OK HERE WE GO...


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

JUST GOT DONE MARINATIN STEAKS FOR TOMORROW. 

ANYONE WANT TO BRING THEIR OWN FOOD BRING IT. WE WILL HAVE 2 GRILLS AND PLENTY OF CHARCOAL. COOK IT IF YOU GOT IT.

I'LL BE DOWN THERE ABOUT 11 11:15.


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

We had her hittin right this day!!


----------



## dropincaddy (Jan 4, 2002)

FBB will be there 2 bikes strong


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 2 2007, 01:19 AM~9136614
> *there was a guy on my block in that club , he had a hydraulic shop in 12th street back in like 96, he had a killer start on a 78 monte , never did get to see it finished, dave was his name i believe.......
> *


dave did my my set up in 98


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dropincaddy_@Nov 3 2007, 07:59 PM~9148650
> *FBB will be there 2 bikes strong
> *


 tha tizzzoppp! :thumbsup:


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

DAMN!!!!!! 4 am and just got done with these switches. well, i guess its 3 am..............daylight savings..... anyway see you fools tomorrow!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

Since everyone is posting pics of the Highest single pump with a v8 on 13"s..


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

WAKE UP


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

I c u pun


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

HEADIN OUT. C U THERE


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

Still meeting at 12? Home depot? Is anybody Fn awake around here?


----------



## Jesse_Pecina5 (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Nov 4 2007, 11:28 AM~9150786
> *Still meeting at 12? Home depot? Is anybody Fn awake around here?
> *


Im up and ill be there... lol


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

:werd:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

PICS????????????????????????


I LEFT MY MEMORY CARDIN MY LAPTOP.


GOT SWEET VIDEO


----------



## Jesse_Pecina5 (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 4 2007, 06:43 PM~9152855
> *PICS????????????????????????
> I LEFT MY MEMORY CARDIN MY LAPTOP.
> GOT SWEET VIDEO
> *


When you gonna up load them videos?


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

where you fools at :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Nov 4 2007, 06:19 PM~9153456
> *where you fools at  :biggrin:
> *


we needed the bartender today!! I got a few pics today, i'll post them later!!


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

GOOD TIMES!


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

A few pics I took.


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

FBB in the house!


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Majestics and company.


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Didn't get any pics of the cruising had Dan's camcorder in my hand most of the time. Boone should some of best cruising footage his girl was hanging out of his truck taping it was crazy! Most def a real good time!


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Nov 4 2007, 07:34 PM~9153525
> *we needed the bartender today!! I got a few pics today, i'll post them later!!
> *


boy i remember that picnic like it was yesterday that was the bomb


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

:thumbsup: to noah and everyone who was representing i had a lot going on today ...... missed the cruise and didnt get 2 stay 2 long but had a good time and seen a lot of nice rides :biggrin: :biggrin: i see this happening more often in the future !!!


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

Heres some we took today!!


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

what it is noah? cruise was sick like panchos at 3 am !!! elco lookin good too...ride or die, foo! and don't get too faded hitten them o'douls...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

3 wheel


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I love the flake in this mug....


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Caddy...monte....caddy...monte. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Weather worked with us. :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

From the door.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

It was a good day! :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 5 2007, 01:38 AM~9155760
> *It was a good day!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

It was cool to get out rollin,next year we'll have alot of new hoppers out in the streets,hope things keep on the good tip so it don't mess up future things.We stopped at lonas after the picnic and it's a good spot to hang at, off the Blvd.Next year looks like it might be the best one K C's seen in along time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Nov 5 2007, 02:31 AM~9153956
> *A few pics I took.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics justin.


----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

It was another good time, I was glad to see all the car clubs talking and getting along it shows even though we have differences we can still show respect and appreciate the work that was put into all the cars. I look forward to the next gathering..


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 4 2007, 11:38 PM~9155760
> *It was a good day!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

SUNDAY WAS A BLAST. THAT WAS CRAZY IN THE PLAZA. I GOT VIDEO OF THE LOUIS VOITTON CADDY 3 WHEELIN ON THIS BITCH WHO CUT IN THE LINE. DAMN NEAR MADE HER WRECK. I DONT KNOW HOW TO DOWNLOAD VIDEO, BUT I WILL GET THE TAPES TO DAN AND LET HIM DO IT. WE MIGHT JUST HAVE A NICE 07 K.C. VIDEO.

IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED, SUPPOSED TO BE A VIDEO SHOOT NEXT WEEK AT MINOR PARK AND THEY SAID THEY WOULD BE INTERESTED IN HAVING SOME CARS SHOW UP FOR IT. LET ME GET THE REAL INFO AND I WILL POST UP WHEN I GET IT.

WE CAN DO THE SAME THING AGAIN BUT JUST DO IT AT THE VIDEO SHOOT.

POST UP IF YOUR INTERESTED.................................


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

yo,everyone. THANKS ALOT TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT!!!!!! EVERYONE ONE OF YOU MADE THIS HAPPEN, AND IT WAS THE SHIT!!!!!!! WE PROBABLY CAUSED A COUPLE HEARTATTACKS ON THE PLAZA. I HAVE NEVER SEEN ANYTHING LIKE THAT BEFORE IN MY LIFE. WE TOOK OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!! ALSO, THANKS FOR NOT ACTING LIKE A BUNCH OF DOUCHE BAGS. THAT PROOVES WE CAN TAKE OVER WE EVER WE WANT!!!! REALLY, NOT MUCH COULD HAVE MADE SUNDAY BETTER. THIS IS A GREAT START TO BRINGING LOWRIDING BACK FROM THE DEAD......"RIDE OR DIE"....THIS IS A GOOD START TO MAKING HISTORY!!!!!! WE ALLLLLLL MAKE THIS HAPPEN! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Nov 4 2007, 08:58 PM~9154573
> *what it is noah? cruise was sick like panchos at 3 am !!! elco lookin good too...ride or die, foo! and don't get too faded hitten them o'douls...
> *


hey zach. thanks alot for your help and support in this.. it worked out GREAT!!! you helped alot in contributing cheap shirts and the labor in printing them, and, i greatly appreciate that sheeeiot. your ride looked great with everyone elses. next weekend??? p.s. good job on stayin on the sober side. stay strong, youll love the results.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 5 2007, 10:44 AM~9158032
> *SUNDAY WAS A BLAST. THAT WAS CRAZY IN THE PLAZA. I GOT VIDEO OF THE LOUIS VOITTON CADDY 3 WHEELIN ON THIS BITCH WHO CUT IN THE LINE. DAMN NEAR MADE HER WRECK. I DONT KNOW HOW TO DOWNLOAD VIDEO, BUT I WILL GET THE TAPES TO DAN AND LET HIM DO IT. WE MIGHT JUST HAVE A NICE 07 K.C. VIDEO.
> 
> IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED, SUPPOSED TO BE A VIDEO SHOOT NEXT WEEK AT MINOR PARK AND THEY SAID THEY WOULD BE INTERESTED IN HAVING SOME CARS SHOW UP FOR IT. LET ME GET THE REAL INFO AND I WILL POST UP WHEN I GET IT.
> ...


let me know, im down. thanks agin for all your help. sorry you ended up on the grill this time too. there will be plenty of chances to avoid that job though.....i hope. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MichaelH (Oct 18, 2007)

I hope you all realize how great it is to have such a positive thing going in KC. Cruises like this one and the Hoptoberfest are proof that KC is really something special. Not just on a lowrider tip either - the midwest has something the coasts never had or forgot about a long time ago. Keep it up. I can't wait to come back and cruise next summer.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:0







:0







:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

thats all i got at the moment. my bro is gonna send me some flicks to post of the cruise. cant wait to see those.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 4 2007, 11:38 PM~9155760
> *It was a good day!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKING SICK PHOTO......LOVE IT!!!! GAWDD DAMMMMNIT!!! :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 5 2007, 09:31 PM~9159891
> *FUCKING SICK PHOTO......LOVE IT!!!! GAWDD DAMMMMNIT!!! :0
> *


 :biggrin: It is a tight pic .


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 5 2007, 02:52 PM~9160046
> *:biggrin: It is a tight pic .
> *


HOWYA LIKE THEM LONA SHOTS??? HUH, HUH? TIGHTNESSSSSS.


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 5 2007, 01:38 AM~9155760
> *It was a good day!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Now see that was the perfect opportunity to look over the shoulder and chuck up the duece! :biggrin:


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

:thumbsup: to k.c.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

I missed out on a good time


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> I missed out on a good time
> [/quo
> YEAH SORRY BOUT THEM CHIEFS, NEXT TIME JUST SAVE YOUR MONEY AND ROLL OUT WITH US...................
> 
> THEY WILL BE TALKIN BOUT US ON THE PLAZA FOR THE NEXT WEEK


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Nov 5 2007, 06:15 PM~9160718
> *Now see that was the perfect opportunity to look over the shoulder and chuck up the duece! :biggrin:
> *


I know......next time I'm gonna try the X up look back!!!! :0 lol


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

top


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

Probably the most cool part about this whole thing is, its all the same people that was doing it almost 15 years ago. Hell most of us didn't know each other but we was all at the shows and its kinda neat now that we are all getting together and trading memories!! Big ups to the last two events KC has had!!


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

damit wish i could of made it out their,


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

he boon. whats up on the rap crap? minor park or what? this weekend???


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Nov 5 2007, 07:16 PM~9162481
> *Probably the most cool part about this whole thing is, its all the same people that was doing it almost 15 years ago. Hell most of us didn't know each other but we was all at the shows and its kinda neat now that we are all getting together and trading memories!! Big ups to the last two events KC has had!!
> *


this is the new beginning. 08 is gonna be outta hand


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

MIGHT BE DOIN IT AGAIN NEXT WEEKEND IF ALL WORKS OUT. POSSIBLY A VIDEO SHOOT AND THEY WANT SOME RIDES TO APPEAR. WAITING TO HEAR FURTHER DETAILS.

DEFINATLY THE WAY THINGS SHOULD BE IN THIS TOWN. ITS A WASTE TO LET ALL THOSE CARS SIT IN GARAGES IN BETWEEN SHOWS.

THIS IS JUST THE BEGINNING. NEXT YEAR IS GOING TO BE OFF THE CHAIN. MORE CARS MORE SHOWS MORE CRUISES MORE VIDEO.

TIME TO GET TO GET STARTED ON THE SPRING SHOW. LOOKING AT MAYBE A WEEKEND IN MAY????????????????????????????????????????????????MAYBE EVEN A SATURDAY SHOW TO GIVE OUT OF TOWNERS MORE TIME TO HANG OUT AND A END 0F THE SHOW CRUISE.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 5 2007, 09:24 PM~9162549
> *he boon. whats up on the rap crap? minor park or what? this weekend???
> *


WAITING ON THE FINAL WORD. GOING TO GO HOLLA AT THEM BOYS TO MAKE SURE ITS ON THE UP AND UP


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

WEATHER MIGHT BE AN ISSUE THIS WEEKEND. LOOKS PRETTY GLOOMY.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 5 2007, 07:31 PM~9162622
> *WEATHER MIGHT BE AN ISSUE THIS WEEKEND. LOOKS PRETTY GLOOMY.
> *


well, let a niggy know. id rather ride than die  or die riding :uh:  goddamn poetry huh :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

wheres that fuckin video footage!!!!!!!!!!??? :ugh:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

RIDE OR DIE...BRINGING BACK RIDIN' FROM THE DEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Nov 5 2007, 10:12 PM~9164383
> *RIDE OR DIE...BRINGING BACK RIDIN' FROM THE DEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


if this minor park thang goes down, you gonna roll???


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

YEAH, I'M ROLLING FOR SURE...JUST ANOTHER REASON TO KEEP THE RIDE OUT A LITTLE LONGER...LET'S GET THE WAGON PINSTRIPED SOON?!? I GOT A GARAGE WE CAN USE...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Nov 6 2007, 10:25 AM~9166811
> *YEAH, I'M ROLLING FOR SURE...JUST ANOTHER REASON TO KEEP THE RIDE OUT A LITTLE LONGER...LET'S GET THE WAGON PINSTRIPED SOON?!? I GOT A GARAGE WE CAN USE...
> *


sounds good. jasper wants to roll too. ill pinstripe that mug whenever.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:angry:   :0 :biggrin: :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Looked hella fun, i wish i would have been able to drive up to this one.. but i know another one won't be very long away. :biggrin: 

And wheres the Footage???? Is Dan slackin? :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

He's still trying to get the right programing for the new camera. Should be good when it's done thought.


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

They see me rollin!!!! to the tizzoppp!


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

Noah,how was your lil cruise on Sunday???I hope it all went good!  Nice day.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Nov 7 2007, 12:09 AM~9172203
> *Noah,how was your lil cruise on Sunday???I hope it all went good!  Nice day.
> *


i can say we had a great time! noah did a good job puttin this thing together. lots of rides and some sick shirts made up too! cant wait for the next one....good job noah! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Nov 6 2007, 10:09 PM~9172203
> *Noah,how was your lil cruise on Sunday???I hope it all went good!  Nice day.
> *


YO, THE CRUISE WAS WAY OUTTA HAND!!! LOVED IT!!!!! takin up allllllll lanes. about 30 rides maybe.....didnt count. eiher way, that shit went down properly. how was stl?????


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Nov 6 2007, 10:45 PM~9172559
> *i can say we had a great time! noah did a good job puttin this thing together. lots of rides and some sick shirts made up too! cant wait for the next one....good job noah! :biggrin:
> *


wow, thats awfully kind of you mr. oldschool. glad you had a good time. meeee tooooo. lets do this shit agin soon! thanks agin for the help on my setup, and the compliment ofcorse. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 5 2007, 09:20 PM~9163917
> *wheres that fuckin video footage!!!!!!!!!!??? :ugh:
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 7 2007, 02:25 PM~9176014
> *:uh:  :angry:
> *


:angry: :uh:


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

QUOTE(noah @ Nov 7 2007, 02:25 PM) 
:uh: :angry: [/quote]



> hhhhhhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> hhhhhhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 7 2007, 12:34 PM~9176039
> *:angry: :uh:
> *


hungry for footage.....


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:biggrin: Boone get me your tape!!!!! I got some of mine chopped up last night of the side show though. Still learning this new program.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 7 2007, 03:20 PM~9177191
> *:biggrin:    Boone get me your tape!!!!!  I got some of mine chopped up last night of the side show though.  Still learning this new program.
> *


yeah boone! my wood is goin soft. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

ttt h


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 7 2007, 05:26 PM~9177596
> *yeah boone! my wood is goin soft. :biggrin:
> *


lol :roflmao:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Nov 8 2007, 01:10 PM~9184080
> *lol  :roflmao:
> *


heading to your town soon. whats goin down in that mug?? any shows, cruises? im hooked on the shit :biggrin: lets roll. ill whip this elco.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

When you gonna be in town? not much goes down this way but you can look me up when you get in town. 
316-519-9559
Tweedy


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

Thought I seen like 2 or 3 video cameras rollin and still no video?


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Nov 9 2007, 02:46 PM~9191535
> *Thought I seen like 2 or 3 video cameras rollin and still no video?
> *


EVERYTHING IS BEING EDITED RIGHT NOW. SO MUCH USELESS FOOTAGE JUST TO GET ONE MINUTE OF GOOD FOOTAGE. TAKES TIME TO CONVERT FILES , THEN EDIT, AND COMPOSE FOOTAGE. WE GOT LIKE 3 DIFFERENT CAMERA TYPES ALL WORKING ON DIFFERENT FORMATS. TRUST ME WHEN ITS DONE IT WILL BE WORTH THE WAIT..


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Nov 9 2007, 08:12 AM~9189794
> *When you gonna be in town? not much goes down this way but you can look me up when you get in town.
> 316-519-9559
> Tweedy
> *


im thinking next week. not sure yet though. soon. ill let you know.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 9 2007, 01:09 PM~9191660
> *EVERYTHING IS BEING EDITED RIGHT NOW. SO MUCH USELESS FOOTAGE JUST TO GET ONE MINUTE OF GOOD FOOTAGE. TAKES TIME TO CONVERT FILES , THEN EDIT, AND COMPOSE FOOTAGE. WE GOT LIKE 3 DIFFERENT CAMERA TYPES ALL WORKING ON DIFFERENT FORMATS. TRUST ME WHEN ITS DONE IT WILL BE WORTH THE WAIT..
> *


looking forward to peeping that shit. the cruise was super sick!!!! do you know who took the photos of dans ride hopping? its my new screen saver.........word.= fresh.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 9 2007, 06:32 PM~9193053
> *looking forward to peeping that shit. the cruise was super sick!!!! do you know who took the photos of dans ride hopping? its my new screen saver.........word.= fresh.
> *


I THINK THAT WAS ACTUALLY A STILL FRAME FROM ONE OF THE VIDEOS


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

MORE FOOTAGE ON OTHER THREAD


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

Video! Video! :buttkick:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 9 2007, 05:29 PM~9193543
> *I THINK THAT WAS ACTUALLY A STILL FRAME FROM ONE OF THE VIDEOS
> *


well, twas fuckin dizzzope!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

anything happening wiff dat rapper duuuude? sun. cruise? there was some talk of it.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Minor Park??? anybody...whuts the happs?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Nov 11 2007, 08:19 AM~9202655
> *Minor Park??? anybody...whuts the happs?
> *


up early? or up way too fuckin late? sup with you today? kinda gloomy out. you know if its gonna clear up? i heard sunday was going to be the nicest day of the week. gimmie a call and see whats up with jasper. im down to get into something. :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

hey if anybody has photos of my car (the blue wagon on 22" knocks) from hoptober or ride or die, please email them to me at [email protected]
My ride was stolen Sunday afternoon and I need photos!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

starting in march. ride or die continues..........first fridays in the crossroads, we roll. the last sunday of every month we roll and have a cookout. MARCH= FIRST FRIDAYS & LAST SUNDAYS. LETS MAKE SOME F U C K I N H I S T O R Y !!!!


----------



## Jesse_Pecina5 (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 15 2007, 11:21 AM~9233203
> *starting in march. ride or die continues..........first fridays in the crossroads, we roll. the last sunday of every month we roll and have a cookout. MARCH= FIRST FRIDAYS & LAST SUNDAYS. LETS MAKE SOME F U C K I N  H I S T O R Y !!!!
> *


is there a place thats everyone is gonna meet.. like a permanent place?


----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Nov 12 2007, 06:41 PM~9212593
> *hey if anybody has photos of my car (the blue wagon on 22" knocks) from hoptober or ride or die, please email them to me at [email protected]
> My ride was stolen Sunday afternoon and I need photos!!!
> *



Man cuzz thats fucked up but I will keep my ear to the streets and if I hear anything I will get at you. :angry:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks S4L, I was just getting started on the damn thang! I knew I should have driven it that day...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jesse_Pecina5_@Nov 15 2007, 09:24 AM~9233225
> *is there a place thats everyone is gonna meet.. like a permanent place?
> *


WHO KNOWS. well figure it out. we got plenty of time. any, and i do mean ANY suggestions help. holla at a niggy.


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

the 2 parks we were at were both nice the skate park is kind of hidden to you know so the haters dont have to worry about people gettin wild :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 15 2007, 01:42 PM~9234251
> *WHO KNOWS. well figure it out. we got plenty of time. any, and i do mean ANY suggestions help. holla at a niggy.
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Nov 15 2007, 04:46 PM~9236393
> *the 2 parks we were at were both nice the skate park is kind of hidden to you know so the haters dont have to worry about people gettin wild  :biggrin:
> *


yeah. i really like that spot too. thats a great place to go after the cruise and cook. JUST LIKE BEFORE. go terrorize the plaza peeps agin on every last sunday of the month. that sounds great.


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Noah can you do good script? with all the swirly lines n shit? I'm lookin to get somethin done :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

T T TEEZY FO' SHEEZY


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Nov 15 2007, 10:11 PM~9239077
> *Hey Noah can you do good script? with all the swirly lines n shit? I'm lookin to get somethin done  :biggrin:
> *


script is definitly my thing. you want a tattoo, painted on car, wrighting on paper.....? what....?


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 16 2007, 05:30 PM~9243560
> *script is definitly my thing. you want a tattoo, painted on car, wrighting on paper.....? what....?
> *


I'm talkin about a tat homie!! :biggrin: 4 words total, 2 on each wrist. Like where a watch would go across the wrist. Just black n grey no color. How much $$ for somethin like that???


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Nov 16 2007, 08:20 PM~9245374
> *I'm talkin about a tat homie!!  :biggrin:  4 words total, 2 on each wrist. Like where a watch would go across the wrist. Just black n grey no color. How much $$ for somethin like that???
> *


what words do you speak of?


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 16 2007, 11:02 PM~9245594
> *what words do you speak of?
> *


"Carry On" on one wrist. "Wayward Son" on the other.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Nov 16 2007, 09:20 PM~9245746
> *"Carry On"  on one wrist. "Wayward Son" on the other.
> *


welp, anywhere from 100 bucks on up. thats kinda up to you. the more you spend, the more you get. you know how that works. you should come see me. check out my portfolio. at least then i can give you an idea of what i can do.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Nov 12 2007, 05:41 PM~9212593
> *hey if anybody has photos of my car (the blue wagon on 22" knocks) from hoptober or ride or die, please email them to me at [email protected]
> My ride was stolen Sunday afternoon and I need photos!!!
> *


Im sorry to hear about da wagon man...Damn,no matter what u do - we gonna have HATERZ!I really hope u get it back(still in good shape).KEEP YA HEAD UP!


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Nov 18 2007, 08:25 AM~9252327
> *Im sorry to hear about da wagon man...Damn,no matter what u do - we gonna have HATERZ!I really hope u get it back(still in good shape).KEEP YA HEAD UP!
> *


thanks, it will be missed...i got my eye on somethin though...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Nov 18 2007, 09:03 AM~9252584
> *thanks, it will be missed...i got my eye on somethin though...
> *


boy, hope its not orange. people i know H A T E and i do mean F U C K I N H A A A A A A T E that color!!!!!!!!!!!! so be carefulllll. :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

hhhmmmmmm....orange huh??? hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Nov 23 2007, 10:42 AM~9287496
> *hhhmmmmmm....orange huh???  hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


sup with that whip son? did you check that mug out?


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

3:29 AM??? GET SOME SLEEP SON!!!! OH AND THATS TOP SECRET INFO RIGHT THERE....


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

TTT FOR SOME CRUISIN' FOOTAGE--- PRETTY PLEASE WITH SUGAR ON TOP...HYPE HYPE


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah. wit some FUCKIN SUGAR!!!!!!!!!!! CHERRIES AND ALL DAT. :uh:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Nov 12 2007, 11:41 PM~9212593
> *hey if anybody has photos of my car (the blue wagon on 22" knocks) from hoptober or ride or die, please email them to me at [email protected]
> My ride was stolen Sunday afternoon and I need photos!!!
> *


message sent!


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

WHAT UP?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> WHAT UP?
> [/quo nice shot


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

this topic is dead then a mafucka. :uh:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 10 2007, 07:41 AM~9416544
> *this topic is dead then a mafucka. :uh:
> *


No Noah,this topic is DEAD,homie! :uh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah. what page did you find it in? barried! rip.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

Whatz up ridaz??? :cool:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Dec 20 2007, 11:38 AM~9492684
> *Whatz up ridaz??? :cool:
> *


livin mi vida loca


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Dec 20 2007, 11:38 AM~9492684
> *Whatz up ridaz??? :cool:
> *


LOVE THE AVY.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 22 2007, 07:42 PM~9510872
> *LOVE THE AVY.
> *


THANKZ - I LIKE IT TOOOOO!


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

where do you guys get your tires at? I'm needin some 155/80's. Any one got any local or know where to get'em for the low? Only new tires though not some raggedy worn out shit. Anyone??


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

What the hell happened to the footage? It didnt take this long to make the Godfather! :machinegun:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Jan 1 2008, 08:12 PM~9583406
> *What the hell happened to the footage? It didnt take this long to make the Godfather! :machinegun:
> *


ha. no shit. we'll do a better one this summer and get some sicky footage.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

hey EVERYONE! and i do mean E V E R Y O N E !!!!!!!!!!.....Im thinking "RIDE OR DIE" will start on the last sunday of march. that way we can cook-out agin like last time and chat about the cruise plans for the summer. i was thinking every first friday and every last sunday. fridays for night cruising in the cross roads and sundays for day cruise like last time and cooking and chilling. that way everyone knows they can do atleast one cruise a month. and outta towners know when they can catch a gathering too. let me know what you all think. you too boon. i know you dont like to waste time on BULLSHITING either. hit me up peeps. (k.c. and yonder).


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 3 2008, 01:20 PM~9597102
> *hey EVERYONE! and i do mean E V E R Y O N E !!!!!!!!!!.....Im thinking "RIDE OR DIE" will start on the last sunday of march. that way we can cook-out agin like last time and chat about the cruise plans for the summer. i was thinking every first friday and every last sunday. fridays for night cruising in the cross roads and sundays for day cruise like last time and cooking and chilling. that way everyone knows they can do atleast one cruise a month. and outta towners know when they can catch a gathering too. let me know what you all think. you too boon. i know you dont like to waste time on BULLSHITING either. hit me up peeps. (k.c. and yonder).
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 3 2008, 01:20 PM~9597102
> *hey EVERYONE! and i do mean E V E R Y O N E !!!!!!!!!!.....Im thinking "RIDE OR DIE" will start on the last sunday of march. that way we can cook-out agin like last time and chat about the cruise plans for the summer. i was thinking every first friday and every last sunday. fridays for night cruising in the cross roads and sundays for day cruise like last time and cooking and chilling. that way everyone knows they can do atleast one cruise a month. and outta towners know when they can catch a gathering too. let me know what you all think. you too boon. i know you dont like to waste time on BULLSHITING either. hit me up peeps. (k.c. and yonder).
> *


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

dope ride. nice post homie. keep'em commin son. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 3 2008, 01:20 PM~9597102
> *hey EVERYONE! and i do mean E V E R Y O N E !!!!!!!!!!.....Im thinking "RIDE OR DIE" will start on the last sunday of march. that way we can cook-out agin like last time and chat about the cruise plans for the summer. i was thinking every first friday and every last sunday. fridays for night cruising in the cross roads and sundays for day cruise like last time and cooking and chilling. that way everyone knows they can do atleast one cruise a month. and outta towners know when they can catch a gathering too. let me know what you all think. you too boon. i know you dont like to waste time on BULLSHITING either. hit me up peeps. (k.c. and yonder).
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

t t t.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 7 2008, 11:28 PM~9636923
> *t t t.
> *


 :twak:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

Noeh,sorry Im so late man...


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

HEY GUYZ,GUESS WHAT?I JUST GOT A 64' CHEVY IMPALA SS YESTERDAY!!! :0


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jan 18 2008, 11:37 AM~9726172
> *HEY GUYZ,GUESS WHAT?I JUST GOT A 64' CHEVY IMPALA SS YESTERDAY!!! :0
> *


Pics or it didnt happen! :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Jan 21 2008, 02:19 AM~9744671
> *Pics or it didnt happen!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

ITSSS ALIVVVVEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

NICE FOE BRO.


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Feb 13 2008, 12:26 PM~9932635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good man, what all do you got in mind for the four!?


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

Whats good lay-it-lowers... Handling bizness over hear at Fort Riley Ks, and I need a hook up on 6 Batteries for my Caprice? :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

MAJESTICS bringing the westcoast style to the midwest.

























































[/quote]


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

lookin good...


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

> MAJESTICS bringing the westcoast style to the midwest.


[/quote]
DAMN, I love that cutty.. id be so lucky to have mine even half THAT nice. More pics!!


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

DAMN, I love that cutty.. id be so lucky to have mine even half THAT nice. More pics!! 
[/quote]

Thanks homie :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 3 2008, 01:20 PM~9597102
> *hey EVERYONE! and i do mean E V E R Y O N E !!!!!!!!!!.....Im thinking "RIDE OR DIE" will start on the last sunday of march. that way we can cook-out agin like last time and chat about the cruise plans for the summer. i was thinking every first friday and every last sunday. fridays for night cruising in the cross roads and sundays for day cruise like last time and cooking and chilling. that way everyone knows they can do atleast one cruise a month. and outta towners know when they can catch a gathering too. let me know what you all think. you too boon. i know you dont like to waste time on BULLSHITING either. hit me up peeps. (k.c. and yonder).
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 20 2008, 02:22 PM~9987824
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=389679# :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 3 2008, 01:20 PM~9597102
> *hey EVERYONE! and i do mean E V E R Y O N E !!!!!!!!!!.....Im thinking "RIDE OR DIE" will start on the last sunday of march. that way we can cook-out agin like last time and chat about the cruise plans for the summer. i was thinking every first friday and every last sunday. fridays for night cruising in the cross roads and sundays for day cruise like last time and cooking and chilling. that way everyone knows they can do atleast one cruise a month. and outta towners know when they can catch a gathering too. let me know what you all think. you too boon. i know you dont like to waste time on BULLSHITING either. hit me up peeps. (k.c. and yonder).
> *


dont be a PUSSY ASS BEEEEOTCH!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Your motivational skills are outstanding!! lol


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 22 2008, 11:36 AM~10004601
> *Your motivational skills are outstanding!!  lol
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

B4
















After a little work


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Feb 14 2008, 08:46 PM~9946071
> *looks good man, what all do you got in mind for the four!?
> *


Well,Im thinkin' about maybe SELLIN' IT!I don't know yet what Im gonna do.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> DAMN, I love that cutty.. id be so lucky to have mine even half THAT nice. More pics!!


Thanks homie :cheesy: 
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

welp peeps, SUNDAY MARCH 30TH "RIDE OR FUCKIN DIE" then food. hit me up with any questions. (pm)
should be pretty good agin. i got people hittin me up about it already!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

MAJESTICS K.C. in AZ with the real LOWRIDERS in the game.What What keep hatin,and keep trying.


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 6 2008, 09:44 AM~10103612
> *welp peeps, SUNDAY MARCH 30TH "RIDE OR FUCKIN DIE" then food. hit me up with any questions. (pm)
> should be pretty good agin. i got people hittin me up about it already!
> *


I'LL BE THERE WITH OTHERS DOWN-IV-LIFE


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Mar 6 2008, 04:15 PM~10106738
> *I'LL BE THERE WITH OTHERS DOWN-IV-LIFE
> *


shit, i KNOW you're down. :biggrin: 
lets try and keep both topics hand and hand so we dont hafta dig deep to find one or the other.  ill keep the info posted on both as much as possible.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

WHAT WE NEED TO DO IS HAVE LOCATIONS ALONG THE ROUTE WHERE IF WE GET SPLIT UP WE JUST MEET THERE. IT CAN BE A PARK, PARKING LOT, A BUSINESS WHATEVER. IF WE HAVE MANY MORE CARS IT WILL BE IMPOSSIBLE FOR EVERYONE TO STAY IN ONE LONG LINE. I KNOW A FEW SPOTS WHERE WE CAN GET ALL THE CARS TOGETHER AND GET PICTURES WITH K.C. LANDMARKS AND HAVE THE CITY IN THE BACKDROP. IT WOULD BE A CHANCE FOR EVERYONE TO GET SOME PHOTO OPS FOR THEIR CARS. IF ANYONE KNOWS HOW TO GET A HOLD OF SOME NICE CAMERAS DO IT. WE HAVE LEARNED IN THE PAST CHEAP CAMERAS DON'T CUT IT 

boone


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i definately agree with all that!!! i dont have the nicest camara on earth but feel i can take some decent shots....we'll see.
also, i feel it would be nice to drop some people off at a spot to catch footage of us all rolling in. it could be at a gas station or where ever. i really want to document this better than last time cause shit was off the hook!!!
id also really like it if eric and the bikes could be there agin to block off the lights. that worked well. 

noah


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 6 2008, 09:02 PM~10109307
> *i definately agree with all that!!! i dont have the nicest camara on earth but feel i can take some decent shots....we'll see.
> also, i feel it would be nice to drop some people off at a spot to catch footage of us all rolling in. it could be at a gas station or where ever. i really want to document this better than last time cause shit was off the hook!!!
> id also really like it if eric and the bikes could be there agin to block off the lights. that worked well.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DOWN-IV-LIFE


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

t to the t to the t


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 6 2008, 09:01 PM~10109297
> *WHAT WE NEED TO DO IS HAVE LOCATIONS ALONG THE ROUTE WHERE IF WE GET SPLIT UP WE JUST MEET THERE. IT CAN BE A PARK, PARKING LOT, A BUSINESS WHATEVER. IF WE HAVE MANY MORE CARS IT WILL BE IMPOSSIBLE FOR EVERYONE TO STAY IN ONE LONG LINE. I KNOW A FEW SPOTS WHERE WE CAN GET ALL THE CARS TOGETHER AND GET PICTURES WITH K.C. LANDMARKS AND HAVE THE CITY IN THE BACKDROP. IT WOULD BE A CHANCE FOR EVERYONE TO GET SOME PHOTO OPS FOR THEIR CARS. IF ANYONE KNOWS HOW TO GET A HOLD OF SOME NICE CAMERAS DO IT. WE HAVE LEARNED IN THE PAST CHEAP CAMERAS DON'T CUT IT
> 
> boone
> *


Noah,damn man,u been really thinkin' hard about this ''1st. ride'' thing,huh...


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 6 2008, 09:02 PM~10109307
> *i definately agree with all that!!! i dont have the nicest camara on earth but feel i can take some decent shots....we'll see.
> also, i feel it would be nice to drop some people off at a spot to catch footage of us all rolling in. it could be at a gas station or where ever. i really want to document this better than last time cause shit was off the hook!!!
> id also really like it if eric and the bikes could be there agin to block off the lights. that worked well.
> ...


Well,I guess u have alot of time on your hands,or u get bored eazy... :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i honestly dont get it. :uh:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

up :biggrin:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 6 2008, 09:44 AM~10103612
> *welp peeps, SUNDAY MARCH 30TH "RIDE OR FUCKIN DIE" then food. hit me up with any questions. (pm)
> should be pretty good agin. i got people hittin me up about it already!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: DOWN-IV-LIFE


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Mar 10 2008, 01:46 PM~10134723
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: DOWN-IV-LIFE
> *


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 6 2008, 09:44 AM~10103612
> *welp peeps, SUNDAY MARCH 30TH "RIDE OR FUCKIN DIE" then food. hit me up with any questions. (pm)
> should be pretty good agin. i got people hittin me up about it already!
> *


 :wave: :wave: DOWN-IV-LIFE


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I got the word out in the Dot.....Watch out for swerving g-bodies on 20s!!! :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 12 2008, 12:37 PM~10151194
> *I got the word out in the Dot.....Watch out for swerving g-bodies on 20s!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 12 2008, 10:37 AM~10151194
> *I got the word out in the Dot.....Watch out for swerving g-bodies on 20s!!!  :biggrin:
> *


dont worry if I see any Ill take em out :0 :roflmao:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 12 2008, 10:37 AM~10151194
> *I got the word out in the Dot.....Watch out for swerving g-bodies on 20s!!!  :biggrin:
> *


AS LONG AS THEY ARE G-BODIES,IT IS ALL GOOD IN THE HOOD,HOMIE!!! :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

the 30th huh..dam i want to come......i wonder if i can get off that day....id have to come up early and leave the same day though


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 18 2008, 10:46 AM~10196992
> *the 30th huh..dam i want to come......i wonder if i can get off that day....id have to come up early and leave the same day though
> *


you can make it. call in to work, its SUNDAY! its gonna be a good time fo sho! if you miss it you'll be mad at yourself!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 18 2008, 01:07 PM~10197118
> *you can make it. call in to work, its SUNDAY! its gonna be a good time fo sho! if you miss it you'll be mad at yourself!
> *


i know man lol


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

WHATS UP ON THE CRUZ :dunno: DOWN-IV-LIFE


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

SO FAR MEETING AT HOME DEPOT ON THE 30TH. CRUISE DOWN THROUGH CROWN CENTER TO DOWNTOWN TO SOUTHWEST BLVD. BACK UP TO THE PLAZA.]]


GOING TO STOP AT A FEW SPOTS ALONG THE WAY TO TAKE PICS, LIKE WITH DOWNTOWN IN THE BACKGROUND, GRAFFITTI SPOTS ETC. ETC.

WANT TO TAKE IT A LITTLE SLOWER THIS TIME SO WE CAN GET BETTER VIDEO FOOTAGE.

DON'T KNOW HOW MANY CARS ARE GOING TO BE OUT THIS TIME OF YEAR BUT IT WILL GET THE YEAR STARTED.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 18 2008, 07:07 PM~10201080
> *SO FAR MEETING AT HOME DEPOT ON THE 30TH. CRUISE DOWN THROUGH CROWN CENTER TO DOWNTOWN TO SOUTHWEST BLVD. BACK UP TO THE PLAZA.]]
> GOING TO STOP AT A FEW SPOTS ALONG THE WAY TO TAKE PICS, LIKE WITH DOWNTOWN IN THE BACKGROUND, GRAFFITTI SPOTS ETC. ETC.
> 
> ...



well put. if anyone has any questions of suggestions, hit us back asap. the cruise will end up a rosedale park this time for cooking out. its byob and food this time as well. hope to see all you fuckheads there!!!! you too aaron


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

may be a juiced 77 coupe there :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Mar 18 2008, 08:32 PM~10201297
> *may be a juiced 77 coupe there :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

TTTKC


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 12 2008, 10:37 AM~10151194
> *I got the word out in the Dot.....Watch out for swerving g-bodies on 20s!!!  :biggrin:
> *


i aint no hayyter :biggrin:

edit..i spelled hate properly :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 19 2008, 06:01 AM~10202969
> *i aint  no hayyter :biggrin:
> 
> edit..i spelled hate properly :biggrin:
> *


Yo is tonight still cool for me to come by?Holla at me on my cell.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:uh:  :biggrin: RIDE OR DIZEYE :cheesy: :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

topsies


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

nice day today got to wax my ride and get a few pics


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

up


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

this is for the "RIDE OR DIE" real riders only please. if you want to talk shit.........
the "days of our lives" topic is in the K.C. SIDESHOW/ PICNIC. thank you.
thats why its called "side show"


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Nov 4 2007, 07:31 PM~9153956
> *A few pics I took.
> 
> 
> ...


remember this???


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Nov 4 2007, 07:36 PM~9153989
> *FBB in the house!
> 
> 
> ...


and this?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Nov 4 2007, 07:39 PM~9154013
> *Majestics and company.
> 
> 
> ...


and.....


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Nov 4 2007, 08:24 PM~9154308
> *Heres some we took today!!
> 
> 
> ...


yeah!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

upski


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 5 2007, 02:25 PM~9159837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 4 2007, 11:34 PM~9155728
> *3 wheel
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

T T T


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Whats the date for the memorial weekend thing?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Mar 26 2008, 11:45 PM~10265890
> *Whats the date for the memorial weekend thing?
> *


your best bet is to get in shit talk fest. they would know.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Mar 27 2008, 12:45 AM~10265890
> *Whats the date for the memorial weekend thing?
> *



May 25th. :thumbsup: Swope Park....its going down.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 27 2008, 11:11 AM~10267355
> *May 25th.  :thumbsup:  Swope Park....its going down.
> *


ITS GONNA BE GANGSTA


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:angel:  :tears: :thumbsdown: :banghead: :nosad:


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

:cheesy: :wave:


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

whats with all tha sad faces homie you should smile more :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

thats pretty much all i got.


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

looks good! But Damn 5 pics? :dunno: :twak:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 30 2008, 07:43 PM~10293070
> *looks good! But Damn 5 pics? :dunno:  :twak:
> *


one for each ride. :biggrin: we went to the depot and noone was there :dunno: 
i thought that was it. especially after all the arguing goin on. by the time everyone came by the spot where we were, i had ordered food and a beer.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

where were you e dogg?


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

how was the food at jared allens :dunno: shit smelt good ....i was bout to order but just went rollin uffin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Mar 30 2008, 07:54 PM~10293171
> *how was the food at jared allens :dunno: shit smelt good ....i was bout to order but just went rollin  uffin:
> *


it was actually really good. if you have had wings from the p-nut and like them...you'll like those too. same owner so they do it the same way. me personally, i think the p-nut has the best wings on earth. none of those little bitch wings. they're full size.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

this has nothing to do with this but, that new south park is on, where kenny is getting high on cat piss, might be the funniest one ever.


----------



## julio (May 28, 2006)

nice pic when is there going to be a show up there.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by julio_@Mar 30 2008, 08:19 PM~10293392
> *nice pic when is there going to be a show up there.
> *


good question......look on the lat page before this one. i think that might be a good start.


----------



## julio (May 28, 2006)

more info on swope park.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by julio_@Mar 30 2008, 08:28 PM~10293440
> *more info on swope park.
> *


map quest it. there is much to say about it. check it out.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by julio_@Mar 30 2008, 09:28 PM~10293440
> *more info on swope park.
> *



Side info: Swope gets packed up almost every Sunday through the summer. We start early on Memorial Weekend (Sunday) and grill out/ kick it. Later in the day all the local rollers come in and fill up the park until the cops lock it down. I'm not pushing for out of towners, its not a normal "day at the park" lol ....more of a local thing....but you are more than welcome. But it will be PACKED up with cars/people.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 30 2008, 09:20 PM~10293946
> *Side info:  Swope gets packed up almost every Sunday through the summer.  We start early on Memorial Weekend (Sunday) and grill out/ kick it.  Later in the day all the local rollers come in and fill up the park until the cops lock it down.  I'm not pushing for out of towners, its not a normal "day at the park" lol  ....more of a local thing....but you are more than welcome.  But it will be PACKED up with cars/people.
> *


whats early? i mean like what time are you all goin?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Somewhere between 12-3. City rollers don't show up until like 5-6-7.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 30 2008, 11:20 PM~10293946
> *Side info:  Swope gets packed up almost every Sunday through the summer.  We start early on Memorial Weekend (Sunday) and grill out/ kick it.  Later in the day all the local rollers come in and fill up the park until the cops lock it down.  I'm not pushing for out of towners, its not a normal "day at the park" lol  ....more of a local thing....but you are more than welcome.  But it will be PACKED up with cars/people.
> *


YEAH THUGS DRUGS ALCHOHOL AND GUNS. REALLY NOT A FAMILY THING  BUT FOR RIDERS, GANGSTA PARADISE. IMAGINE CRENSHAW IN THE PARK. HA HA. 

THAT SOUNDS LIKE SOME BROADWAY PLAY SHIT :uh: 


COME STRAPPED :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 31 2008, 02:46 AM~10293095
> *one for each ride. :biggrin:  we went to the depot and noone was there :dunno:
> i thought that was it. especially after all the arguing goin on. by the time everyone came by the spot where we were, i had ordered food and a beer.
> *


It was a good time,the K U game was good as hell,we all got fucked up with the homie frank for his birthday(we didn't leave until late we were there all day),and they brought the cruise to us so we could see all the rides. :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 31 2008, 04:40 AM~10295391
> *It was a good time,the K U game was good as hell,we all got fucked up with the homie frank for his birthday(we didn't leave until late we were there all day),and they brought the cruise to us so we could see all the rides. :biggrin:
> *


KANSAS CITY LOVE.

THAT MUST OF BEEN ONE HELL OF A BIRTHDAY SURPRISE WHEN EVERYONE SHOWED UP. THE BOULEVARD DIDN'T KNOW WHAT TO DO.

HEARD THAT WAS ONE CLOSE GAME TOO. LOVE TO SEE THAT ROY WILLIAMS KU MATCHUP NEXT. :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 31 2008, 04:40 AM~10295391
> *It was a good time,the K U game was good as hell,we all got fucked up with the homie frank for his birthday(we didn't leave until late we were there all day),and they brought the cruise to us so we could see all the rides. :biggrin:
> *


KANSAS CITY LOVE.

THAT MUST OF BEEN ONE HELL OF A BIRTHDAY SURPRISE WHEN EVERYONE SHOWED UP. THE BOULEVARD DIDN'T KNOW WHAT TO DO.

HEARD THAT WAS ONE CLOSE GAME TOO. LOVE TO SEE THAT ROY WILLIAMS KU MATCHUP NEXT. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 31 2008, 12:42 PM~10295619
> *KANSAS CITY LOVE.
> 
> THAT MUST OF BEEN ONE HELL OF A BIRTHDAY SURPRISE WHEN EVERYONE SHOWED UP. THE BOULEVARD DIDN'T KNOW WHAT TO DO.
> ...


I told mike we were gonna be there so we kinda expected the visit. :biggrin: It was cool everyone should of stayed awhile and had some drinks. :biggrin: And it should be a good game but NC will probably take it.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:yes: 

i got north carolina and memphis in the finals.


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 31 2008, 02:41 PM~10298551
> *I told mike we were gonna be there so we kinda expected the visit. :biggrin: It was cool everyone should of stayed awhile and had some drinks. :biggrin: And it should be a good game but NC will probably take it.
> *


:uh: :angry: :thumbsdown:  :burn: :buttkick: :nono: 
KUall tha way :biggrin:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 30 2008, 11:29 PM~10294799
> *YEAH THUGS DRUGS ALCHOHOL AND GUNS. REALLY NOT A FAMILY THING   BUT FOR RIDERS, GANGSTA PARADISE. IMAGINE CRENSHAW IN THE PARK. HA HA.
> 
> THAT SOUNDS LIKE SOME BROADWAY PLAY SHIT :uh:
> ...


CRENSHAW NEVER IN K.C... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

april 27th home depot at 1:00 pm
any questions????? holla.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Mar 31 2008, 09:13 PM~10299373
> *CRENSHAW  NEVER IN K.C... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You know dogg ,you have to have been on crenshaw to know how it is.


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

ttt


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 1 2008, 09:03 AM~10306186
> *april 27th home depot at 1:00 pm
> any questions????? holla.
> *


actually, count me out. ill be outta town :biggrin: 

im sure that wont stop anyone  get pics


----------



## julio (May 28, 2006)

and video show em how kc rolls


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by julio_@Apr 1 2008, 07:14 PM~10311307
> *and video show em how kc rolls
> *


uh...YEAH!!!!! :biggrin: 
:biggrin: where is e town?


----------



## LattaDee (Mar 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 27 2007, 12:57 PM~9095889
> *SUNDAY NOVEMBER 4TH. MEETING AT THE HOME DEPOT ON LINWOOD AND MAIN. AT NOON. THEN WE CRUISE TO ROSEDALE PARK FOR FOOD AND FUN. THE CHIEFS WILL BE ON A T.V. SMASHIN SOME FOOLS! BRAWTS WILL BE COOKED AT NO CHARGE. ITS B.Y.O.B. AND KIDS ARE WELCOME! WE'RE TRYIN TO PRINT SHIRTS FOR THE EVENT WHICH WILL BE SOLD ON THE LOW LOW. BE THERE OR DIE..................SLOWLY. :biggrin:
> *


Check out The Mr Buck Entertainment Show Wednesdays from 6pm til 9pm on TheSpizzle.com. Hit Mr. Buck up at [email protected] or log in to The Spizzle chat room during the show if you want him to announce your event or shout out your car club. www.thespizzle.com


----------



## julio (May 28, 2006)

emporia ks. hour and half away we have a show every year at esu campus.I will post a flyer when dude gets them done or you can call.620-341-5331 gilbert. give him feed back to make show better.


----------



## julio (May 28, 2006)

emporia ks. hour and half away we have a show every year at esu campus.I will post a flyer when dude gets them done or you can call.620-341-5331 gilbert. give him feed back to make show better.  april 27th 8am-7pm


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 1 2008, 07:48 PM~10310559
> *actually, count me out. ill be outta town :biggrin:
> 
> im sure that wont stop anyone   get pics
> *


ME 2 :biggrin:


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

down to film, let me know...


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Mar 31 2008, 03:52 PM~10299148
> *
> KUall tha way :biggrin:
> *


Told ya :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSide Reaper (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

















DOWN-IV-LIFE


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

uffin:


----------

